# Rain affect on flounder?



## Bo Keifus (May 9, 2012)

Hey guys, I've been trying to learn how to target flounder better over the past year. I'm not a gigger, just a kayak fisherman but I figured that y'all know the fish better than I being that I've only caught 10 or less over the past year (and I fish A LOT). I'm not asking for spots although I'll gladly take suggestions for general areas  
What I'm Really wondering is if anyone has an idea on the habits of flounder after lots of rain...I'm assuming they go deep looking for salty water and presumably shut down till pressure, clarity, and salinity gets closer to normal? Any advice on how I could/should target them is appreciated as I'm preparing to fish for them for the GCKFA kayak tourney on May 10. Schools finally out so I get a whole week to pre-fish! Hopefully I'll find em somewhere


----------

